# Totaler Anfang !



## Netterdussel (6. März 2002)

Hallo ! Ich bin neu hier , und habe gleich ein paar fragen !!!!!!
Nun Es ist so ich habe 2 computer in meinem Haus ! Beide im selben raum ! Nun beide Computer haben Netzwerkkarten und auch inserliert !
Beide sind zu einem Hub angeschlossen , der Erste Computer hat win 98 und der zweite win ME , Nun meine frage ist jetst folgede , wie zur hölle kriege ich die zusammen das ich dateien schiken kann ? oder den Drucker vom anderen Computer ?? oder im Netzwerk spielen kann ! Bitte sehr ausführlich ! denn ich bin ein totaler idiot !


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

gegenfrage: was erwartest du für eine antwort?

sorry, aber ein bisschen präziser solltest du dein anliegen schon formulieren. wenigstens was du bereits getan hast, evtl. fehlermeldungen etc...

würde dir gerne helfen aber...


----------



## Netterdussel (6. März 2002)

Naja was soll ich bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften eintragen usw. nun ich hatte schon versucht mit Tcp/Ip protukoll , und irgentwas mit der nezwerkkarte , ich habe nicht einmal eine idee wo ich anfangen soll !


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

- erstens: überprüfe ob du die richtigen kabel benutzt: mit hub brauchst du die nicht-gekreuzten
- dann hängst du die zwei pcs zusammen (ohne drucker etc. aber über hub)
- nun musste die IP-adressen festlegen (c-klasse: 192.168.X.X)
- nun die subnet-mask (255.255.255.0) -> die 255 bedeutet dass jeweils dieser bereich identisch sein muss auf jedem pc (d.h. deinPC1 z.b. 192.168.10.1, einPC2 z.b. 192.168.10.2).
- nun musst du deinen beiden pcs nen namen geben und sie in die selbe arbeitsgruppe eintragen

hope that helps! kann sein dass ich was vergessen habe, bin bei der arbeit und konnts net aufsetzten (wir arbeiten mit win2k *gg*)


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Und für den Drucker:
Am PC wo der Drucker angeschlossen ist auf in die Netwerkeinstellungen und dort bei Druckerfreigabe das Häcken stetzen


----------



## black-dog (11. März 2002)

genau ;-)

funktioniert der rest?


----------



## Netterdussel (11. März 2002)

Vielen Dank !!!! dachte net das das so einfach ist !


----------



## black-dog (11. März 2002)

*gg*... naja, so abgrundtief schlecht wie viele behaupten ist microsoft eben doch nicht ;-)


----------

